# Artificial "food"



## rkunsaw (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been condemning the use of man made foods for years. I just wanted to post this article I found this morning. 

http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-livi...reases-risk-diabetes-why-still-192600358.html


----------



## FishWisher (Feb 10, 2013)

Good post, rkunsaw. I drink way too much of that stuff in the summer time. The only negative I've noticed is that it screws up my memory.

It makes sense that if you use artificial sweeteners, you'd crave real sugar. But for me, I think craving sweets of any type is just natural. I was born with it. By the way, have you all read that aspartame can screw up your memory?

And I use too much Splenda in my "diet" hot cocoa, my oatmeal, etc. I should knock it off as I've read that aspartame can screw up one's memory.

And while on this subject, I should add that aspartame has been known to screw up people's memory. I probably should knock off the diet sweeteners!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2013)

I won't use those artificial sweeteners at all, poison.  If I had to use something, it would be *Stevia*, which is from a natural source.  Here's a thread with information and various links in the posts from the health forum, worth a review for sure...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f31/5197-beware-aspartame-renamed-aminosweet.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 12, 2013)

We use stevia in drinks. Iced tea, hot tea, lemonade and my wife puts it in her coffee. She tried making fudge with it but she discovered a substance harder than diamonds.

For cooking we still use sugar or honey.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 17, 2013)

We have avoided that stuff for decades. I never liked "diet" drinks because to me they taste like metal so I never got into them. We are more careful now days then ever as to artificial ingredients in that we feel they are causing most of today's health issues.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 17, 2013)

I never drank real soda, only diet for my whole life, until about 10 years ago. I completely gave up soda, diet or otherwise when I realized it did not quench my thirst, but only seemed to make me thirstier. I took up unsweetened ice tea,a great thirst quencher, and now cannot stand soda or sweetened drinks, except honey in my morning coffee. 

I do love seltzer water with lime and sometimes a splash of cherry juice in the summer.

 I am addicted to sweets, but if I'm going to eat it, I want the real thing.  I do not do artificial sweeteners of any kind.

 I also gave up salting anything when cooking it and never use the salt shaker at the table.  A lot of ingredients that I cook with have plenty of salt already and now I cannot stand to use the bottled and packaged marinades, salad dressings and just about any processed food as the salt is overwhelming. Why do they have to put so much blasted salt in packaged foods?

I can't break my husband of the salt shaker habit. He salts everything before he even tastes it. One more good reason not to salt the food I am cooking.

Now if only I could break the sugar addiction.

I know it's hard to do but of course the simpler you can eat, the better.  Now if I could only put that theory to practical use!


----------



## Old Hipster (Aug 21, 2013)

If your grandma wouldn't recognize it as food, don't eat it. And if you can't pronounce the ingredients, don't eat it.


----------

